# Vacuum line diagram for 84 720 needed



## foodstamp (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a 84 720 standard cab 2wd with the z24 motor and I'm about to replace all the vacuum lines on it and I don't have a good diagram to work with. The sticker with the vacuum line diagram on that's supposed to be under the hood isn't there anymore and the factory service manual I have doesn't show a complete diagram or at least one that's easy to follow like the one on the sticker. So I was wondering if anyone had a good diagram could you please post a picture of it or maybe a link to a site that could be useful in this matter would be appreciated very much.

Thanks


----------

